# EMG guidance for nerve blocks



## cmcgarry (Nov 23, 2009)

Our Physical Medicine/Rehab doctors do Botox injections for spasticity, and so are used to 95873 or 95874 for guidance on those injections.  Now, they are using electrical stimulation for guidance when doing nerve blocks (codes 64400-64455) and are circling 95873 on their charge ticket.  We have told them that 95873 is only for guidance for chemodenervation.  Their question, therefore, is what code do they use if only electrical stimulation (they do know now to use EMG codes if that was what they used).  However, I can't find a code just for electrical stimulation guidance.  Thanks.


----------



## Walker22 (Nov 24, 2009)

My pain physicians use the codes 64400-64455 all the time and have never used any kind of guidance. I looked through the CPT book and, like you, could not find a code that fits.


----------

